# Faire une route sous Mac OsX



## aubree (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis novice sur Mac.

Je ne sais pas comment faire une route sur un Mac OsX.

Quel est le format de cette commande ? route .....

Meci d'avance,
Anthony.


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes : man route

ou alors tu regardes ici : http://www.hmug.org/man/8/route.php


----------



## aubree (21 Septembre 2007)

Merci de m'aider,
Donc si je tape

route add -host 192.168.20.3 -netmask 255.255.255.255 192.168.10.90

192.168.20.3 le hosts a atteindre
192.168.10.90 le routeur ou la passerelle à utilisé.

Est-ce que cela est correct et fonctionnera ?

Anthony


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

route add -host 192.168.20.3 -netmask 255.255.255.255 *192.168.10.90*

route command [-net | -host] *destination gatewa*y [netmask]

si je comprends bien man route, tu as inversé la passerelle et le masque...

Mais je préfèrerais avoir un avis plus éclairé.


----------



## EricKvD (21 Septembre 2007)

Attendu qu'il s'agit d'une route vers un hôte je pense qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de préciser le netmask.

route add -host 192.168.20.3 *192.168.10.90

*Mais je n'ai jamais fait ça sous Mac OS...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2007)

Hum un netmask de 255.255.255.255 ? chuis mal r&#233;veill&#233; ou ce serait pas 255.255.0.0 ?

_Bon ben je retourne &#224; ma sieste&#8230; :rateau:_


----------



## EricKvD (21 Septembre 2007)

Non, pas 255.255.0.0 car sinon il redirigerait TOUT le sous-réseau 192.168.0.0 vers la passerelle, or, dans ce cas-ci, il veut ne router que les paquets à destination d'une machine.


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2007)

Je me r&#233;p&#232;te : "Il n'y a que 10 types de personnes dans le monde : ceux qui comprennent le binaire et les autres"


----------



## aubree (24 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer les 2 commandes et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
" must be root to alter routing table ".
J'y comprend vraiment rien, et c'est le seul mac qu'il y a sur mon réseau.

Merci de m'éclairer.​


----------



## EricKvD (24 Septembre 2007)

Essaye de taper comme première commande 
	
	



```
su -
```
 et ensuite, tu pourras taper 
	
	



```
route [COLOR=Red]add [/COLOR][COLOR=Blue]-host[/COLOR] 192.168.20.3 [COLOR=SeaGreen][B]192.168.10.90[/B][/COLOR]
```


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

aubree a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer les 2 commandes et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :
> " must be root to alter routing table ".
> J'y comprend vraiment rien, et c'est le seul mac qu'il y a sur mon réseau.
> 
> Merci de m'éclairer.​



must be root -> tu dois être l'utilisateur root pour exécuter cette commande.

root est activé ? un mot de passe a été défini ?


----------



## magicstick (24 Septembre 2007)

Au lieu d'activer le compte root qui te servira à rien (au contraire) si t'es vraiment novice, fais un sudo avec ta commande:

sudo route add -host 192.168.20.3 192.168.10.90

et entre ton mot de passe habituel.


----------



## tioumen (25 Septembre 2007)

magicstick a dit:


> Au lieu d'activer le compte root qui te servira &#224; rien (au contraire) si t'es vraiment novice, fais un sudo avec ta commande:
> 
> sudo route add -host 192.168.20.3 192.168.10.90
> 
> et entre ton mot de passe habituel.



Je pense qu'il manque le masque non ? 

donc : # route add 192.168.20.3 255.255.255.0 192.168.10.90


----------



## EricKvD (25 Septembre 2007)

Non, à mon avis, pas besoin de netmask puisqu'on parle de machine et pas de réseau.


----------



## tioumen (25 Septembre 2007)

bon ba c'est vrai le paramètre netmask est entre crochets donc non obligatoire...

=> man route ....


----------

